# how bout a veggie seed swap sub in the gardening section?



## gogrow (Mar 13, 2009)

like the title states; how bout having a seed swap subforum in the gardening section??? NO SALES, just free veggie seeds and trades... (nothing illegal)???


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 15, 2009)

im game. sounds like a great idea to me. seems like some seeds are really hard to find.


----------



## bubblefunk (May 18, 2009)

thats a great idea gogrow i am curenntly looking to trade with reliable breeders i know i just got here so when i get my rep up mabey we can set somthing up.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

i would be skeptical it would lead to abuse too easily


----------



## UserFriendly (May 18, 2009)

Sounds like a bad idea to me.


----------



## gogrow (May 18, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i would be skeptical it would lead to abuse too easily



no more than now..... that is what we have mods for....


----------



## UserFriendly (May 18, 2009)

gogrow said:


> no more than now..... that is what we have mods for....


Victim #1: "But occifer, I was only swapping veggy seeds at RIU. I don't actually grow nugs." 

Pig #12 : "Oops, sorry sir. Wish we had known that before we burnt your shit down." 

Victim #2: "Who's the rat?" 

Again, bad idea. Like they wouldn't notice the screen name they're addressing the veggy seeds toalso has a grow journal? I just don't foresee swarms of people coming here for proper nutrition.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> im game. sounds like a great idea to me. seems like some seeds are really hard to find.


 
and slik would be talking about the seedless watermelon????


----------



## bubblefunk (May 18, 2009)

i think it could be helpful for breeders to help out other breeders . even just exchanging pollen would b good


----------



## gogrow (May 18, 2009)

bubblefunk said:


> i think it could be helpful for breeders to help out other breeders . even just exchanging pollen would b good



NOT POT!!!.... fucking vegetables, fruits, flowers, ornamentals, etc.... nothing illegal...


----------



## gogrow (May 18, 2009)

UserFriendly said:


> Victim #1: "But occifer, I was only swapping veggy seeds at RIU. I don't actually grow nugs."
> 
> Pig #12 : "Oops, sorry sir. Wish we had known that before we burnt your shit down."
> 
> ...



this isnt to try to bring people in or anything... this is for the 20 or so of us that actually post in the "gardening" section of the forum, and grow other things than marijuana



robert 14617 said:


> and slik would be talking about the seedless watermelon????


you obviously havent seen silk's *VEGETABLE grow journal* have you? quit assuming things....


----------



## bubblefunk (May 18, 2009)

sry gogrow i dont wanna offened anyone here i didnt realize what the forim was till now sry man


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 19, 2009)

gogrow said:


> NOT POT!!!.... fucking vegetables, fruits, flowers, ornamentals, etc.... nothing illegal...


is it that hard to believe that some of us are interested in growing period, not just growing dope?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 19, 2009)

bad example on my part slik ,i know you garden so do i its just that there are so many people who would try and take advantage and ruin this


----------



## DGMGH (Jun 2, 2009)

So you have clarity......... This is a rollitup site, so when you are talking about a trade system for seeds OF COURSE MEMBERS WILL THINK CANNABIS SEED.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jun 2, 2009)

DGMGH said:


> So you have clarity......... This is a rollitup site, so when you are talking about a trade system for seeds OF COURSE MEMBERS WILL THINK CANNABIS SEED.


even when its in the GARDENING section?

jeezus...forget it. i guess thats what PM's are for.


----------



## gogrow (Jun 2, 2009)

DGMGH said:


> So you have clarity......... This is a rollitup site, so when you are talking about a trade system for seeds OF COURSE MEMBERS WILL THINK CANNABIS SEED.



You're here a week and you wanna tell me all about the site?? check out the gardening section sometimes... some of us potheads grow other things, and manage to stay on topic in there....

how bout i give you some "clarity".... welcome to RIU


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jun 2, 2009)

DGMGH said:


> So you have clarity......... This is a rollitup site, so when you are talking about a trade system for seeds OF COURSE MEMBERS WILL THINK CANNABIS SEED.


 
nice avatar....hehe...clarity:raz:


----------



## gogrow (Jun 2, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> nice avatar....hehe...clarity:raz:



couldnt help myself..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I love the idea gogrow.....hope it works out


----------

